# Beginning of New Era: Volkswagen Introduces the Modular Transverse Matrix (MQB)



## [email protected] (Feb 18, 1999)

This week Volkswagen is holding a technical briefing in Wolfsburg detailing the revolutionary nature of its new modular transverse matrix (MQB). Our own Jamie Vondruska is in Germany and will be filing a full report on this but in the meantime we wanted to share a press release that corresponds to the event he's attending and details some very cool aspects about this new hardware that will underpin the new Golf 7, Audi A3, Audi TT, etc., etc. 



> [source: Volkswagen AG]
> 
> Wolfsburg, GERMANY: This year, the Volkswagen Group will be introducing the Modular Transverse Matrix – the German acronym is MQB (Modularer Querbaukasten) – for the Volkswagen, Audi, ŠKODA and SEAT brands. The MQB strategy represents a turning point in the design and production of future automobiles with transverse-mounted engines. The Modular Transverse Matrix standardises many vehicle component parameters – across brands and vehicle classes. At the same time, it offers access to new technologies.
> 
> ...


----------



## IloveMyCar32 (Jun 21, 2008)

Does this mean that with significantly lower production costs, overall vehicle prices will be reduced?


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Extremely smart for cost savings.....however the first thing that came to mind was the uniform mounting platform for the engines....which possibly means easier engine swaps. :thumbup:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

good stuff, hopefully this means they wont have to cheapen down cars for the US anymore (like the mk6 jetta). Really smart strategy. And yeah, crazy.. you could pretty much swap one of several engines over, extra work for diesels but still.


----------



## A216VCTi (Mar 11, 2002)

Exactly! Imagine putting a porsche 3.6tt in a GTi?


----------



## dub_IN (Apr 29, 2004)

Except, this doesn't encompass Porsche. Last I checked they are still putting the engines in the back. Of course with enough money anything is possible.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Rocc?*

Great. When is the dang Scirocco coming back to the US? :what: :sly:opcorn:


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Saugmodul mit integriertem Ladeluftkuhler = Intake module with integrated charge air cooler


----------



## ncgr12 (Jan 30, 2012)

IloveMyCar32 said:


> Does this mean that with significantly lower production costs, overall vehicle prices will be reduced?


 I would rather they use this to become more profitable. Maybe future Golf/GTI/Golf R models can keep their premium design and be sold in the USA at something better than a loss.


----------



## NeoAtreides (Apr 19, 2004)

I think I liked the body work on the MkVI Golf better. :laugh: 

But seriously, this is a very good move in terms of cost-savings. The modular platform is also an incentive to bring more options to the US, since they will be useful across a wider range of VW and Audi cars. Hopefully, it will offset the conditions that have developed into such large price increases (for the same stuff) between the beginning of the MKV generation and our third model year with the MKVI generation. 

My concern is with the current trend of turning everything into a mobile iPod...these cost savings will probably disappear into piles of useless electronic junk that one will have to buy to get such civilized driving-experience centered options as heated seats, bi-xenon headlamps, leather seats, an upgraded stereo, and a high-end instrument cluster. I don't mind a decent telemetry system, but there is a limit that VW is fast approaching, and every other German manufacturer is crossing with the upcoming generation if they haven't already. It's getting harder to find a car with a manual transmission and high-end options.


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

Boosted2003! said:


> Saugmodul mit integriertem Ladeluftkuhler = Intake module with integrated charge air cooler


 Please tell me that this is not the new dash for all models. People complain about the Tiguan dash enough. I hate the round AC vents in ours compared to the ones in my Rabbit. The design of the Tiguan blows right into the eyes drying them out.


----------



## computernerd (Nov 13, 2004)

VW_Hippie said:


> Does anyone else notice the numb ride quality of the MQB? or am I just crazy. I Just find the MQB is teetering towards more japanese feel than german, in ride quality. I have driven (hard) the PQ series and MQB side by side. The PQ series seems to mold to the corner and wanted more speed. Where the MQB is so stiff and and lifeless in the corners, suspension seems to be doing all the work. Has anyone else experience the same?


 You either work for VW or you are indeed crazy. I don't believe that there is a vehicle available for sale yet that uses the MQB platform. The first will be the Audi A3 which hasn't even been shown yet.


----------



## Snaeper (Jul 3, 2009)

A216VCTi said:


> Exactly! Imagine putting a porsche 3.6tt in a GTi?


 I'm afraid we'll still have to dream about that one. 



ncgr12 said:


> I would rather they use this to become more profitable. Maybe future Golf/GTI/Golf R models can keep their premium design and be sold in the USA at something better than a loss.


 I agree completely and considering all of the luxury content they're going to be pumping into these cars, I can only assume that that's precisely what they'll be doing. We'll see the same prices... but with_ insane_ amounts of standard features that other brands can only dream about putting in their cars. 

And I hope the Jetta can be made with a proper rear suspension and rear brakes again. 



VW_Hippie said:


> Does anyone else notice the numb ride quality of the MQB? or am I just crazy. I Just find the MQB is teetering towards more japanese feel than german, in ride quality. I have driven (hard) the PQ series and MQB side by side. The PQ series seems to mold to the corner and wanted more speed. Where the MQB is so stiff and and lifeless in the corners, suspension seems to be doing all the work. Has anyone else experience the same?


 Can I have some of what you're smoking? (Your username made this seem like the only sensible response to what you're written.) 



Scirocco said:


> Please tell me that this is not the new dash for all models. People complain about the Tiguan dash enough. I hate the round AC vents in ours compared to the ones in my Rabbit. The design of the Tiguan blows right into the eyes drying them out.


 Considering that's a Mk5-esque looking steering wheel, I'm going to say that's just an example dash they used. Also, I wish you hadn't quoted that image... it's very large.


----------



## !monkey (Jul 6, 2007)

i hate new cars


----------



## Geekengineer (Jul 15, 2008)

155VERT83 said:


> Great. When is the dang Scirocco coming back to the US? :what: :sly:opcorn:




Hmmm... if this really is a totally awesome modular system, wouldn't you just be able to do a simple body swap?


----------



## Mattymcg112 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ha! And I thought Mk2's were like playing with lego! This is a serious swing to putting me in a new car in the future though. Now only if they would make an FR platform car. I'm having trouble deciding on the new FT86 chassis or a new GTi, but stuff like this is bringing me back around to the FF side of things. The Mk6 is already a beautiful car inside and out. :heart:


----------



## 85GTI (Dec 19, 2000)

This MQB makes my brain hurt.


----------



## definition56 (Jan 8, 2005)

Geekengineer said:


> Hmmm... if this really is a totally awesome modular system, wouldn't you just be able to do a simple body swap?


I doubt this to be the case. From the write-up and the images this looks to be more of a chassis system that can incorporate many different wheel bases, overhangs, interior capacities, etc. For different cars I'd imagine there having to be different mounting "brackets" for body parts, chassis stiffening components for longer wheel bases, etc. 

I'm confused though as to how this is totally different thinking from what they currently offer in their cars as many share the same platform already. VW as a whole has always been more "modular" than other brands. In my eyes, this seems like another way to sell an old idea (that they currently practice) to the public by making them seem more "innovative" as a company. I dunno...it will be interesting to see how this plays out but it still seems like a midnight sales pitch for the new, latest and greatest invention. 

C'mon...modular transverse matrix? MQD? Sounds like another Turbo Encabulator.


----------

